# Camping in British Columbia, Canada



## ortopuerta

I live in BC and have been going on camping trips here for years. Simply put, British Columbia is a camping paradise. The nature here is just unbelievable - if you travel the province from east to west, you will encounter huge mountains and dense forests, then a desert and dry canyons, and will finally come to the sea. Then, take a ferry to Vancouver Island and go to the island's west coast to experience the endless beaches and the ocean. I went on camping trips in several Canadian provinces and US states and still think that BC has the most impressive and scenic nature. Hiking, camping, skiing, hot springs - virtually all outdoor activities are possible. BC has over 150 provincial parks that offer camping as well as about 1100 recreation sites that allow camping for free or at a very cheap cost. As well, there are tons of private campgrounds and resorts. 

Here is a comprehensive source of information about BC parks and attractions:

JetTurtle - British Columbia

They also have user reviews and park pictures.

These are pictures from my recent camping trips:


----------

